# alvey reels



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi - I'm a newbie and a fine-weather weekend warrior! Most of my fishing is salt water, and mostly catching the humble flathead. Just go my 1st kayak and am thinking that a small Alvey reel might be an idea. I'm thinking of simplicity and rust resistance. Is anyone out there using an Alvey on a kayak?

cheers, Matt


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

mattmoki said:


> Hi - I'm a newbie and a fine-weather weekend warrior! Most of my fishing is salt water, and mostly catching the humble flathead. Just go my 1st kayak and am thinking that a small Alvey reel might be an idea. I'm thinking of simplicity and rust resistance. Is anyone out there using an Alvey on a kayak?
> 
> cheers, Matt


No, but they definitely simplicity and low maintenance. Worth a go if you're used to using them. I tried one once only and kept winding the line around the little knobby handle thingies instead of the spool, acquired skill obviously :lol:


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Should be great - but I'd go one with a drag. (C series) The ability to hold a rod and let the drag work with one hand whilst doing other things (Ie get the landing net etc) is pretty handy.


----------



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks Feral - I was wondering about that.. will investigate the options..


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah cant comment on the small ones, all mine are surf reels, smallest is a 650C. But bullet proof. My newest one is about 30 years old. I serviced it once, but it didn't really need it!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Matt have a look at the Alvey 500 B-C, I have used one when bait fishing on the yak for the last 3 years with no concerns. It is a nice little yak reel and has the drag as Feral suggested.


----------



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks Dodge, will do. I'm attracted to the salt resistant simplicity of Alveys for hoisting flatties & squid..


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Matt
Look at these Alveys. I remember an Alvey rep told me a couple of years ago they were in the process of designing them:

426B

426BE

456B MKII

www.alvey.com.au

Cheers


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

simond11 said:


> Hey Matt
> Look at these Alveys. I remember an Alvey rep told me a couple of years ago they were in the process of designing them:
> 
> 426B
> ...


Just remember these models are trolling reels not for casting.
Clarkey


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, what Clarkey says is correct. You can only troll with them, not cast. Might limit you too much.
Cheers


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Alveys are the easiest of all reels to maintain if you follow these simple steps:

Step 1. Take reel off rod
Step 2. Drop reel in Toilet
Step 3. Flush Toilet
Step 4. Put reel back on rod

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Alveys are the easiest of all reels to maintain if you follow these simple steps:
> 
> Step 1. Take reel off rod
> Step 2. Drop reel in Toilet
> ...


That's disgusting! You made me snort my drink!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just cancelled my Penn parts order (been waiting since 18th Jan) to try an Alvey instead, got one with a missing handle somewhere and have never used it.

Thanks for the post


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Matt,

Before you go buying a new reel give me a call (you have my number) I have a Alvey 500BC you can borrrow to try out.


----------



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Blaen - will do!


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I have been using an Alvey 'Light Surf' on an 5'6" Heavy 'Ugly Stick' as a heavy kayak rod since 2005, It is at present loaded with 30lb braid and 20lb mono for local snapper and what ever else is offering. I use it for trolling, live bait and floating strip baits.

It has been the most reliable bit of tackle I have had, and Alvey's have the ability to cast live baits away from the kayak, unlike an overhead (?) trolling reel.

I hose it off often and re-grease it a couple of times a year. Up north I used 30lb braid & 50lb mono, and got broken off a few times. I have caught metre plus trevs on it up north, and the fixed handles just add to the experience. While Alveys have the potential for the line being caught behind the reel body or handles, I have yet to loose a fish this way. Having said that it will probably happen next trip  

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

If I had to rely on one reel for all my fishing it would be an Alvey


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

roller said:


> If I had to rely on one reel for all my fishing it would be an Alvey


As above, i have a 500 AI-7 that has a drag , no problems on the yak . The only problem i have is working out what bloody reel to use every trip :lol: .


----------

